# Craftsman Tecumseh throttle linkage reassembly



## ryan68bug

I have a Craftsman mower, model number 917 37929, with a Tecumseh engine. I recently pulled the carb off to clean it up, reassembled and now am having issues getting the throttle linkage put back together. It has the dual system carburetor (fixed idle and mixture) and the throttle (two settings slow and fast) lever on the side of the carb. Problem is now when I try to reassemble the throttle linkage, the throttle hangs open as I bolt the lever assembly down on the carb. I'm fairly certain that I have the governor link and throttle links hooked up correctly, but I just can't seem to get it back together. It looks like the governor spring may be a little stretched, but the thing is acting like the throttle link is too short. Very strange.
Can't seem to find any solutions online, hoping someone can help me figure out what I'm over looking.


----------



## Restrorob

Is your control links installed as below ?






















If so the governor will open the throttle butterfly fully until the engine fires off, Then the governor will bring the speed back down to the desired speed the control lever is set at.

If the spring is stretched it should be replaced for proper governed high speeds.....


Good Luck


----------



## ryan68bug

AWESOME! That's exactly what I needed to see/hear! I forgot about the governor's role in all this, totally makes sense to me now! And yeah, I think I do need to replace that spring, in hindsight. Thanks again!


----------



## Restrorob

Glad to help..... :thumbsup:


----------



## dvose

*linkage*



Restrorob said:


> Is your control links installed as below ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so the governor will open the throttle butterfly fully until the engine fires off, Then the governor will bring the speed back down to the desired speed the control lever is set at.
> 
> If the spring is stretched it should be replaced for proper governed high speeds.....
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Hi, I have the same problem on a similar carb but I dont think there is a throttle lever on my model. It is a Tecumseh LV195ea-362003b. Given to me - I think it just has a kill switch rigged in the handle and throttle is auto? not sure but a picture like you sent on the other model is exactly what I am looking for. Would appreciate your help. Dave V


----------



## dvose

ryan68bug said:


> I have a Craftsman mower, model number 917 37929, with a Tecumseh engine. I recently pulled the carb off to clean it up, reassembled and now am having issues getting the throttle linkage put back together. It has the dual system carburetor (fixed idle and mixture) and the throttle (two settings slow and fast) lever on the side of the carb. Problem is now when I try to reassemble the throttle linkage, the throttle hangs open as I bolt the lever assembly down on the carb. I'm fairly certain that I have the governor link and throttle links hooked up correctly, but I just can't seem to get it back together. It looks like the governor spring may be a little stretched, but the thing is acting like the throttle link is too short. Very strange.
> Can't seem to find any solutions online, hoping someone can help me figure out what I'm over looking.


hey Ryan, I just went thru the same thing. If you are sure the set up is right you can tweak it to work. It is designed to run with a certain amount of tension and if the gov lever got bent forward or a linkage got straightened more it would create too much tension to run.It might also run full throttle because of too much tension. Just twist and bend forward the gov lever and or bend the gov link to shorten the distance and relieve the tension until it starts and runs at the regular speed.


----------

